# lighting



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

I just got some money so I want to get some lights. My tank size is 47"Lx24Wx20h, So I cant get 48" lights. I should also have a hood soon so is a retro fit good? I am just looking for some good watts, but I cant find any. I would like 130w through 192w. I have a 100 gallon tank, so would C02 for 2.0wpg or 1.9wpg? I am going to look some more but anyones help would be great, i will post if i find anything.
edit: hows this http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...&ProdID=311
oh if i get 100w of HOT5 lights is this better then 130w of normal lighting?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a really odd size I can't see why 48" lights won't work on that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> That's a really odd size I can't see why 48" lights won't work on that.


The tank is custom, I was supposed to make it but It didnt work and I guess the acrylic sheets are not perfectly square so it had to be cut shorter.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Why can't you use a 48" light? just get some legs and adjust them. it will only hang over .5" on each side.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Why can't you use a 48" light? just get some legs and adjust them. it will only hang over .5" on each side.


Im making a hood and it will look ghetto because the top will stick out and inch from each sides atleast.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

welp then your other option would be to get a AHsupply retro fit kit and build it into the hood. (this is actually a VERY VERY good option.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

i looked at theres but there site says there lights are 2.5 times brighter then others so could i just do 2x55 or would i still need 96x2? Also if I do 96x2 would i need to do CO2?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

so would i need CO2 for 192watts? also would i need less watts if i use High Output lights or like the site stated, "there lights are 2.5 times brighter then normal ones"?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

any more help?


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd use 2x 55 for a lower light tank, and perhaps 4x 55w for high light tank.
But, here's what you can do: run the 2x55w bank in the front for 6 hours, the rear bank, 6 hours and have a 2 hour overlap midday where they are all "on".

That will give a nice spread of light and plenty of light.
110 w by themself will not give you much, just the back or front 1/2 will be well lit is all.

Another rather interesting idea: places the 110w bank on a rail and have the light move back and forth through out the day. Hydroponics places sell these. You can move the lights back and forth 18" so the lights slowly illuminate the entire tank.

I do this onb a larger tank with HQI metal Halides, this allows me to keep the lights lower and thus have less light overspray into the room.

And it looks cool and all techy.

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry im in the hospital with my son and only have my PSP to typeon. tom (plant brain)here has the know. but just real quick, IMO yes. you should be running co2 under that much light.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> sorry im in the hospital with my son and only have my PSP to typeon. tom (plant brain)here has the know. but just real quick, IMO yes. you should be running co2 under that much light.


Don't be sorry man, take your time. hope your son gets better. Thanks for the info, could I wrap the bulb in tape to dim the light?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no. wrapping cf bulbs would not be a good idea they get too hot. it would also be counter productive to buying expensive plant lighting.

no. wrapping cf bulbs would not be a good idea they get too hot. it would also be counter productive to buying expensive plant lighting.

no. wrapping cf bulbs would not be a good idea they get too hot. it would also be counter productive to buying expensive plant lighting.

no. wrapping cf bulbs would not be a good idea they get too hot. it would also be counter productive to buying expensive plant lighting.


----------

